# Angeln in/um Swinemünde!?!Viele Fragen...



## Michael J. (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo! #h 

Ein Bekannter von mir vermietet Ferienwohnungen in Swinemünde(liegt in Polen,aber genau an der deutschen Grenze).
Da ich einen Sommerurlaub gersucht habe und noch nie in Swinemünde war,hat mein Bekannter mir für zwei Wochen einen guten Preis machen können :q !
Aber auch nur ganz zufälligerweise  ,soll man da sehr gut angeln können!
Nur,jetzt kommt mein Problem:

Swinemünde liegt an der Ostsee und ist mit vielen Flüssen und Seen bestückt und ich weiß gar net wo ich dann mit dem Angeln anfangen soll :c .
War jemand schon mal da und kennt dort gute Stellen/Plätze????

Angelscheine?????Erlaubniskarten????Boote leihen??Bootsführerschein?



HELP! :c


----------



## Schlachtbank (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in/um Swinemünde!?!Viele Fragen...*

Hallo ich bin der neue wir sehen uns ab jetzt öffter.#h
Hat jemand ne antwort auf die Frage die über mir steht??Fahre am Samstag auf Insel:vik: und hoffe es hat noch jemand zeit schnell zu antworten?
mfg Schlachtbank#c


----------

